# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Pirmais audio pastiprinātājs uz TDA7294

## Vads

Sveiki visi elekronikas draugi  :: 
Sen jau ir bijusi doma bet laikam beidzot ir jārīkojas...
Doma ir uzbūvēt audio pastiprinātāju, salīdzinoši vienkāršu (cik nu tas ir iespējams), priekš savas akustiskas sistēmas 35 AC-1  ::  kaut kāds maziņs pastiprinātājs man jau ir, bet derētu tā kā kaut ko jaudīgāku un ar lielāku rezervi!
Domāju ka tur pietiktu ar kādiem 50W uz kanālu, jo pašas tumbas ir 70, vai 75W (īsti neatceros).
Ir doma sūtīt tikai pašas nepieciešamākās detaļas vai varbūt konstruktora veidā - no http://argus.lv/ vai http://www.elfa.lv/, jo kondiķus un pretestības dabūt pašam nebūs problēmas (radiniekam ir tonnām  ::  ).
Tātad kādu shēmu jūs iesakāt, lai tiesām ar detaļām nebūtu problēmas?  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Tik lielas jaudas pastiprinātājs sanāks dārgs (ar nosacījumu, ka tie 50W ir RMS nevis max).
Rekur, piemēram, konstruktors: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/85-829-67/powe ... C3%97100-w

----------


## Vads

RMS?
Un vai ad tajā konstruktorā ir iekļauts arī strāvas pārveidotājs no tīkla?

Vispār domāju kko šitādu: viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2203

----------


## Jon

Tevis minētā kaste ir visai tupa - knapi 86 dB. Tāpēc vajadzīgs pastiprinātājs, kas var atdot vismaz 50 W uz 4 omiem un ar labu dampingfaktoru. Čipampi, kā 7294, ir par švaku tādām slodzēm (teju jāliek 2 paralēli). Labāks variants drīzāk 2030 ar pāris nikniem tranzistoriem pakaļā. Super kvalitātes nebūs, bet nekas nepārkarsīs un darbosies droši.

----------


## Vads

Tu man te kko neskalo?
tās TDA7294 ir vairāk par 50w bet ciks skatījos 2030 līdz 50w ir tālu...

----------


## Jon

Es zinu, ko saku. Lasi uzmanīgi.

----------


## Vads

Nu tad ja tu būtu tik laipns un izskaidrotu visu sīkāk, lai man rodas kaut kāda apjēga  ::

----------


## Jon

Kurā vietā kas nav saprotams? 7294 karsīs bezjēgā; nespēsi nodzesēt. Siltuma pārejas pretestības kristāls-korpuss-radiators būs pārāk lielas pie tādām strāvām. Turpretī jaudas tranzistori paņems lielo strāvu uz sevi un varēsi "gruzīt" uz savu zemomīgo kasti uz nebēdu. Skaties netā DIY shēmas, lasi forumos. Tavā gadījumā vienkāršāk būtu par mazu naudiņu dabūt ko gatavu (ja ne "Brig", tad kaut vai "UKU-020", kas tika ražots komplektam ar 35AS), sakopt un lietot. Dabūt no čipampa izejā 20 voltus nav problēma. Bet ņemot vērā, ka reāla skaļruņa z-līknē bedre var būt pat zem 2 omiem, nabags dabūs trūkties. Cita lieta, ja tavai kastei būtu 8 omi un 91 dB.

----------


## defs

http://guide-electronics.blogspot.com/2 ... -2030.html
te ir tas,ko Džons domajis.Viss lēts un vienkāršs,latgalīte tās mikrenes par kādiem santīmiem var dabūt,arī citos int.veikalos.http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... c1aa80f8cd
p.s. pats gatavojos būvēt uz TDA1562,kas barojas no 12V un dod ārā max laikam 70W.To priekš auto.

----------


## Vads

Bet tomēr biški neiebraucu, tur ir rakstīts 18W... tad kā var būt vairāk par 50 no tiem sīkajiem knariņiem? lol

P.S. Jon, kapēc ta tās tumbas ir tik sūdīgas?

----------


## defs

Tur jau tie tranzistori slēgti klāt papildus tāpēc.Bez tam,ja slēdz tilta slēguma,tad arī dabū daudz lielaku jaudu.Ja lietosi mikreni vien,tad max dabūsi 25W pie max sprieguma.

----------


## defs

p.s. katrā ziņa iesākumam būs labi-ja kaut ko nodedzināsi-nebūs liela skāde.

----------


## Vads

Nu priekš pirmās reizes protams ka būtu labs, bet tad man vajadzētu kaut kur izrakts shēmu, kā to visu tur liek, paralēli / tilta vai sazin kā vēl, un protams visu pārējo - zinat kādas delaļas vajag un transformātoru  ::

----------


## defs

10:23 paskaties manu ielikto saiti-tur ir tas tilta slēgums.Atliek savakt detaļas un tad salodēt visu kopā,ka shemā.Ja Latgalite nav talu,varbūt,ka pat spiesto plati var tur pameklēt.

----------


## Vads

Ja man acis pareizi rāda tad tur priekš katra kanāla vajag divas TDA2030, tātad kopā čertus, bet kapēc shēmā ir noradīti 200w pie skaļruņa?

----------


## defs

Tieši tā-divas mikrenes uz katru kanalu un 4 tranzistori,tad arī dabū lielaku jaudu.Jebkura gadijuma būs nepieciešams atbilstošs barošanas trafs.

----------


## defs

200w tad arī dabū no tāda pastirprinātaja.Ja lietosi mazāku barošanas spriegumu,tad jauda būs mazāka.Apskaties arī argusa lapā to datashitu pie mikrenes,iespējams taisit ar vienu mikreni un diviem tranzistoriem.Tur ir vairāki shēmas varianti parādīti.

----------


## defs

Pie montāžas jāņem vēra,ka mikrenes korpuss saistīts ar "-"izvadu.Ja lieto vienu radiatoru,tad mikroshema būs jaizolē no tā/starpa izolacija,lai nav elektrisks kontakts/.

----------


## Vads

Vispār jau 200w būtu kadas 2x pa daudz jo amn ne tuvu nav tik spēcīgas tumbas, varbūt ir kads variants ar kādiem 100w vai pat vēl mazāk?   ::

----------


## WildGun

Autor, neklausies te tukšu teoretizēšanu. Ņem to plēksteri ar TDA7294, pielodē vajadzīgos vadiņus un pucē vaļā. Piekš Tavas tumbas būs tas, ko vajag. Protams, radiators vajadzīgs, par barošanas mīnusu uz mikrenes korpusa aizmirst nedrīkst. Gan jau trafu uz kādiem 25 - 30 voltiem, četras diodes un pāris 10000 MKF kondensatoru dabūsi no sava radinieka.....

P.S. Pats darbinu tādu ar 4 omu slodzi - nesūdzos.

----------


## Vads

Nu nav vairs neviena varianta vai priekšlikuma ???   ::

----------


## moon

WildGun jau visu tev pateica kas tev vajadziigs, vienigi TDA7294 vietaa var arii lm3886 lietot(argusaa ir plate par 2 ls prieksh lm3886).
shads vai shats trafs un un tas arii vis kas tev vajadziigs 
 aa ieejaa lieliec 10k log stereo potenciometru

----------


## osscar

man gan liekas , ka priekš 4 omiem trafs jāņem ar 18V sekundārajā (priekš LM , TDA varbūt der...), uz lielu skaļumu un 4 omi izcepsies tā mikrene pie 35 V barošanas.....
Pats šad tad slēdzu savas 8 omu ala 90 nieces (jānāks dizains H-150, bet vēži tie paši : ) ) - baigi labi skan komplektā ar LM 3875 čipampu-dzidras augšas un vidi, kā arī basi ir labi, jo pašas S-90 jau ir baigi basīgās ...ar citiem pastūžiem nākas "augšas" pagreizt vairāk....

----------


## Vads

Vienkāršākais laikam būtu būvēr tomēr uz TDA7294 (jo tam laikam ir vienkāršāka shēma un cena arī nav maszvarīga šijos laikos :-/ ),
ņemt šo transformātoru: http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24361 - Cerams ka tas ir piemērots tai mikrenei!?

----------


## osscar

Tas trafs biku pa švaku 2 kanāliem....vaja kādus 150 - 200W. The maximum voltage supply for 8 ohm load is 40V while 30V for 4 ohm load, with a transformer rated at 80 VA or 150 VA for two modules in a stereo amplifier

tātad - 30V līdzstrāva + 150W trafs uz diviem kanāliem @ 4 omi

----------


## Vads

Es jau netaisos viņu leitot uz pilnu slodzi  ::  
Un priekš manis saprotamākā shema ir šī:

vienīgi nesaprotu kapēc citās shēmās ir kaut kāda diode bet citās nē, tā ir domāta LED diode?

----------


## juris90

> Es jau netaisos viņu leitot uz pilnu slodzi  
> Un priekš manis saprotamākā shema ir šī:
> 
> vienīgi nesaprotu kapēc citās shēmās ir kaut kāda diode bet citās nē, tā ir domāta LED diode?


 kura vieta tu atradi kaut kadu diodi es nekur neredzu nevienu?

----------


## arnis

nu, esmu savulaik taisiijis tda7294 *tilta* variantus, un darbinaajis uz 4 omu subiem ( ar Zmin kautkaadi 3 omi ) uz max jaudaam shams tomeer juudzaas nost, tas logjiski. 
Par savu setupu kaadreizeejo --- radiatori- socket 370 radiatori no abaam puseem, dzeseeshana ar ventilatoriem pienaaciiga, baroshana 3 zaljie 180W trafi ( summaaraa baroshana 32V ) . Lietojot 2 subus virknee ( 8 omi ) tika stabili dabuuti aaraa paari pa 150W , diemzheel nezinaamu iemeslu deelj ( elektronikaa nekad neesmu bijis TIK speeciigs ) chipi iekshpusee bez visaadaam aizsardziibaam saspraaga lupataas ( neticaas ka no karstuma, jo radiatori itkaa nebija nekaadi karstie) . Beigu beigaas peec vairaaku chipu paarlodeeshanas noleemu tos 7294 mest pie malas ....

----------


## Vads

> Es jau netaisos viņu leitot uz pilnu slodzi  
> Un priekš manis saprotamākā shema ir šī:
> 
> vienīgi nesaprotu kapēc citās shēmās ir kaut kāda diode bet citās nē, tā ir domāta LED diode?
> 
> 
>  kura vieta tu atradi kaut kadu diodi es nekur neredzu nevienu?


 Es jau nesaku ka tieši tajā shēmā ir, bet citās gan IR...

----------


## osscar

domāju , ka tās lētās TDA ir mēsli, pakaļdarinājumi....vai brāķi...tāpēc sprāgst. Nopērc normālu LM pa 4-5 ls un nekas nesprāgs.  tiesa LM 3886 arī mēdzot būt "kreisās".

----------


## WildGun

Zinu variantu ar diodēm. Tās nodrošina StandBy un Mute kondensatoru ātrāku izlādēšanos, kad izrubī špāni. Nekādu iespaidu darba režīmā tās neatstāj.

Par trafu - verķis, kurš pašlaik mētājas uz grīdas pie vūfera, tiek barots ar +-32 V. Trafs no RRR ML centriņa kaut kāda ~23V. Bļauj, kā nenormāls. Un nav tik ļauni ar to trafa jaudu, ja ir lieli filtra koņģi. Manam trafam virsū rakstīts - TP 100-6.

----------


## Vads

bļāviens   ::  
es te netieku skaidrs ar Jums... viens saka ka TDA ir sūdi, citi ka nē!
Esmu apjucis  ::  tad būvet vai nē? jo jaņem vērā ka pirmai projekts un negribu tērēties un lai būtu vienkārši salasāmas detaļas, un cik saprotu tas arī ir vienkāršākais aparāts .

----------


## osscar

Pēc ārzemju forumiem - vairākuma  tomēr LM liekas labāk skanīgas. TDA ir lētākas un bieži sprāgst nost, jo īpaši pie nepareiza darba režīma un pārslodzēm....

----------


## Vads

Kā izpaužas tas nepareizais darba rezīms un cik procentus no tāda pastiprinātāja tiek ņemts ja tas tiek lietots normālos mājas apstākļos, nevis mēģinot kaimiņus padarīt trakus?  ::

----------


## osscar

nu piemēram, par mazu radiators, par lielu barošana un zema slodze.....kā arī jāsaka , ka TDA ir nez kapēc nestabilākas....arī LM 3886 ir daudz "kreiso".....nevar nopirkt par 1.50 labu mikreni.....tā nu ir. Vilto visu, brāķus laiž tirdzniecībā ut.t....u ko tu pārdzīvo, pietiks tev jaudas.
Te daudziem ir lietošanā TDA čipampi - gan jau pastāstīs kas un kā...es gan tikai pēc atsauksmēm par tiem spriežu....Pats esmu starā par savu LM 3875   ::   ::

----------


## ansius

es dodu priekšroku LM, manuprāt skan labāk. taču TDA arī nav slikti ja pat JBL tos senmādē un ar tiem darbina savus studiju monitorus kas maksā ap. 1K $

----------


## osscar

Kopumā piekrītu Jon, ka lētāk, tavā gadījumā būtu paņemt jau gatavu stiprekli. Protams ja ir vēlme pašam ko darīt - tad go for DIY !

Runājot par viltojumiem, i-netā lasīju atsauksmes par no ebaya pasūtītiem jau salodētiem kitiem ar LM 3886 un TDA 7294...cenā apm.20Usd par 2 kanāliem. Verdikts - viltojumi, sākot ar neakurātām, apskrāpētām mikrenēm, beidzot ar pārmarķētiem kondensatoriem....tipa Wima ut.t. Mikrenes varot viltotās atpazīt pēc neakurātā izpildījuma un nekvalitatīviem uzdrukātajiem nosaukumiem...tad jau tiešām labāk izlodēt detaļas no kāda veca verķa, vismaz zini kas ir kas...cik var saprast ķīniešiem pārmarķēšana topā....šmaucoties ar tipiem, nomināliem ut.t. -paņem piem. mazjaudīgāku trani un pārdēvē par niknāku, noslīpējot marķējumu nost...

----------


## Jon

> P.S. Jon, kapēc ta tās tumbas ir tik sūdīgas?


 Nekā personīga - skaļruņa SPL nosaka tieši woofera efektivitāte. Zemā jutība ir nodevas tam, lai samērā mazs skaļrunis (lielam tavā istabā nebūs vietas) varētu atskaņot pietiekami zemas frekvences. Kustīgajai sistēmai ir liela masa, magnētiskās ķēdes sprauga (kurā kustas skaņu spole) diezgan plata (jo iekare ļurkana un spoles ekskurss liels; nevar nodrošināt gājiena precizitāti) un indukcija tajā zema. Kaut ko līdzēt var ļoti spēcīgi magnēti (ar t.s. retzemju elementu piedevām), kas ellīgi dārgi. Tāpēc vidējam širpotrebam reti kad sanāk aizvilkt līdz 90 dB. 35AS, S-90 ir tieši tādi tupi skaļruņi. Sen pierādījies, ka izdevīgāk un lētāk sanāk tos draivēt ar lielas jaudas pastiprinātājiem, nevis cīnīties par katru dB ar lielām izmaksām.
Iz pieredzes - kādreiz eksperimentēju ar pašrocīgi saliktu 35AS. Saslēdzu tiltā savu pastiprinātāju un stundu zvetēju ar kādiem 350 W pīķos (pašam, protams, bija jāmūk ārā). Pēc tam magnēts pataustot bija manāmi silts, bet citādi nekas; nekādi neatgriezeniski bojājumi neradās. Atzīšos gan, ka 30GD-2 spoles nebija no konveijera. Pats Vovis (29242824) tās tina "no rokas". Pastiprinātāja jauda nevienā gadījumā nav jāierobežo. Jāierobežo jauda, ko grūžam virsū skaļrunim. Pārējā "bēniņu rūme" nāk tikai par labu, jo skaļruņus parasti nokauj vāji pastiprinātāji, bez rezerves. Tas tāpēc, ka sakropļotie pīķi (kas sen pārvērtušies taisnstūra impulsos) skaļruņus burtiski plēš. To frontēm jau ir tāds spektrs, ka caur filtru nokļūst pīkstuļos, tuvinot pēdējo galu. Nu, ja mūzikmīlim nav zilonis uz ausīm uzkāpis, viņš pacentīsies savu audiosistēmu nepārstūrēt.
 Par 7294/93 utml. čipampiem - jā, pie maza barošanas sprieguma (un tātad arī jaudas) var mierīgi fona muzičku uz 4 omiem spēlēt. Es par to nerunātu, ja man jau nebūtu apnikuši zēni, kas šos čipus kauj ar apskaužamu regularitāti - kā garāžas ballīte, tā kāds pagalam. Ir aizdomas, ka iekš "Argus" dabūjamie lētie brīnumi ir kaut kādas _krutkas_, kam īsti nestrādā ne temperatūras, ne strāvas aizsardzība. Padomā pats - čips ir uzlipināts uz mazas, plānas plāksnītes un apsmērēts ar kompaundu. Lai dabūtu prom siltumu, tam jāpārvar siltuma pārejas pretestības (virknē slēgtas): kristāls-pamatne, pamatne- izolējošā starplika, starplika-radiators, radiators - apkārtējā vide. Ja pēdējo var ar efektīviem pasākumiem samazināt (piespiedu dzese), tad pirmajai nevar padarīt neko. Vēl var iztikt bez starplikām, tad radiatoram jābūt korpusa iekšienē un izolētam (dēļ mīnusa uz pamatnes). Tāpēc, lai cik labi mēs dzesētu, pie lielām jaudām sanāk tā, ka kristāla temperatūra ir tuvu kritiskai un drošuma nekāda. Tie 100 vati ir tikai priekš mārketinga, ne reāli. Bet, piem., vecajam "Brig" viena paša KT808 tranzistora pakaļa ir masīvāks kapara gabals par 7294 bleķīti. Un kad tie ar visu virsmu tup uz radiatora, var spēlēt ballītes droši.

----------


## arnis

jon- peedeejaas rindkopas--vnk sveeti vaardi  ::

----------


## osscar

Es pats arī esmu metāla traņu cienītājs, taču tās shēmas nav pavisam vienkāršas, ja vien tā nav A klase   ::  . Viegli var vadus sajaukt vadus vietām.

----------


## WildGun

Jon, malacis !!! Parakstos zem katra vārda, izņemot šos - "Tie 100 vati ir tikai priekš mārketinga, ne reāli". 100W uz 4 omiem ir reāls lielums. Pat 130W. Visa štelle, kā pareizi rakstīji, iekš dzesēšanas. Tas darās tā - ņemam, teiksim, AMD kūleri, vēlams ar kapara serdi. Ja vajag, slīpējam. Ņemam mikreni, OBLIGĀTI SLĪPĒJAM !!!!! Skrūvējam mikreni klāt pie kūlera, *izmantojot piespiedēju*. Ķipa - dzelzīti ar caurumiem abos galos, kuru liek pāri mikrenei. *Nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst stiprināšanai izmantot itkā tam paredzēto caurumu.* Starp mikreni un kūleri liekam labu termopastu *plānā slānītī*. Ventilatoru darbinām no 5V. Labāk, protams, uzlodēt kādu vienkāršu automātu ventilatoram. Var izmantot no kompja keisa, kam priekšā zilā gaismā spīdošs panelis ar visādiem cipariņiem.

Viss.

----------


## Jon

Vai nesanāks dikti dārgi tos smalkos kūlerus brūķēt? Slīpēt tiešām vajag; sen to pasāku ar KT807, kad "VEF-101" forsēju (tiem štancētās pamatnes īpaši nelīdzenas). Visvienkāršākajā veidā - uz feinas plakanās vīles, kas skrūvspīlēs iestiprināta, labi sanāk. Labas termopastas, par laimi, sen vairs nav deficīts. Es gan stiprināšanai izmantoju esošo caurumu (lai sirdsapziņa tīra, ņēmu M4 skrūvi un priekš tam caurumā uzmanīgi vītni iegriezu lielākai kontaktvirsmai). Un zem skrūves galvas paplāksnes vietā vēl liku U veida kapara plāksnīti čipa platumā. Svarīgi ir dabūt prom pirmo siltumu, tāpēc prātīgāk vispirms čipu stiprināt pie masīvāka kapara kluča (600 A plakano šīnu safrēzēju; arī jāslīpē), pēc tam pēdējo (ar izolācijas plēvi starpā) pie alumīnija ribām. Tās tad var apgādāt vai nē ar aktīvo dzesi. Vēl nēsājos ar ideju čipu pie kapara plāksnes pielodēt. Piecept kā SMD vai pieķert ar sudraba cietlodi. Tā arī nekad nerealizēju (kādreiz pamēģināju tā ar KT805 uz el. plītiņas - plāksni karsēju, kusnis un alva virsū. Kā šī izkūst, ņemu ar plaķenēm nost no plītiņas un tūlīt sagatavotu tranzistoru virsū). 
 Bet vai būsi ievērojis, ka lieliem un slaveniem brandiem čipampi tikai lētajā galā sastopami? Nopietnākiem rīkiem ir tranzistoru kapsētas vārda vistiešākajā nozīmē - izejnieki plastmasas korpusos (ērtāk iekš PCB iespraust) vairāki paralēli salikti. Un tam arī savs funktieris - lai arī metāla korpusā lielāku jaudu kliedē un attiecīgi lielāku strāvu tur, tas h21e normējas pie daudz mazākas strāvas par Icmax.

----------


## WildGun

Redz, es esmu pēdējā laikā vairāk datoriķis..... Tas nozīmē to, ka tie kūleri, termopastas, visādi paneļi, termodevēji un cita draza vienkārši pati no sevis ir sakrājusies. Tādēļ arī iesaku šitādus variantus, jo tie man liekas paši par sevi saprotami.......

Kaut gan - paskatījos iekš M79 sakarā ar kūleriem. Reku lētākais - http://m79.lv/TITAN-AMD-K8-AM2-COOLER22 ... 30487.html. Ja dikti gribas visu pareizi izdarīt, tad nepilns piecītis diez vai būs problēma...

Par brendiem - nu jau gadus 30 ņemstos ar visādām skaņām - priekšām, pakaļām, kontrolēm, vūferiem, teļļukiem, lodāmuriem u.t.t......

Ir paklausīti visādi verķi. JBLi, Maratzi, Sony, mony, pony..... Arī pašmāju ražojumi visādi. Zin, kas ir? Vai nu manas ausis ir eee.... nekur nederīgas, vai prasības neatbilst vispārpieņemtajam (?) līmenim, vai arī reklāma dara to, kas jādara - ķipa, ja pa teļļuku rāda, ka šitas ir labākais, tad tas arī nekritiski tiek pieņemts... Vairāk sliecos uz pēdējo. Liekas, ka patērētājs ir tik ļoti nozombēts, ka vairs pats sev neuzticas......

Es sev vēl joprojām ticu. Ja man liekas, ka kaut kas skan labi, ka tas pats kaut kas nesprāgst gaisā pats no sevis, tad es to arī lietoju. Ja uzsprāgst, tad mēģinu saprast, ko *es* nepareizi esmu izdarījis. Skatoties no šāda viedokļa - kādi tik brīnumi nav redzēti (dzirdēti) sakarā ar dažādiem shēmojumiem.....

----------


## osscar

Es pats gan vairāk esmu pasīvo sistēmu piekritējs. Neciešu ampus ar ventilatoriem kaut uz 5 V.
Man ir doma vienu no saviem Vefiem pēc Jon receptes "uzdzīt" kaut kad...
Rekur bildē  vīram smuks daudzkanālu čipamps ar Zalaman kooleriem....nu ja var tādus pa velti dabūt - kāpēc neizmantot ? Labs radiators vienmēr bijusi vērā ņemama izmaksa pastiprinātājam, ok mums ir paveicies, ka ir latgalīte kur lielus radiatorus var pa lētu naudu dabūt.

----------


## Vads

tad cik lielu jaudu ir spējīgs izdvest LM 3886 (tas jau laikam ir atkarīgs no to slēguma un shēmas) un kādu barošanu tam vajag (voltos/vatos)?

----------


## Delfins

skaties taču speceni...

----------


## WildGun

Ak dies.... Atkal zilās lampiņas !!!!!  

Es savas domas izklāstīju sakarā ar domu, ka no TDA 7294 var iegūt 100W un vairāk. Neviens jau neliedz pieskrūvēt to čipu pie kaut kāda alumīnija gabala un pēc tam gaudot visās vietās par to, ka jams sūds. Tikai vēlams to mikreni noskrūvēt nost un paskatīties, cik tā pieskrūvējamā austiņa līka ir palikusi. Un izdarīt secinājumus.

Nevajag nekādus Zalmanus, nevajag pat aktīvo dzesi. Vajag saprast, ko dari. Nuja, un minimālu sajēgu par fizikas lietām arī vajag.....

----------


## ansius

LM3886 pēc specenes max ir 68W RMS un tas atliektiem galiem pietiek mājas sistēmai. pats uztaisīju (vienkāršoto variantu tikai slēdzis on/off) un pa tiešo pie skaņu pults / interfeisa (M-Audio NRV10).

----------


## Vads

28v barošana? Liekas ka tādi transformātori ar tik mazu jaudu nav īpaši izplatīti!

----------


## osscar

Tev vajag transformatoru ar  2x17V  sekundārajā piemēram no Argusa (cik skatījos ir 100W un 300W) , kas uz filtra kondensatoriem būs apm 2x24 V . Parasti rēķina - maiņspriegums reiz 1,4 =ar līdzspriegumu. Kas būs gana tavai mikrenei uz 4  omu slodzi. tas par LM 3886.

----------


## Jon

Būtiskākais trūkums šiem procesoru kūleriem visiem labi zināms - tie tomēr ir *mazi putekļu sūcēji*...
Par troksni mazāk jāuztraucas - ja riktīgi jādārdina, tie var pārslēgties pat uz 12 V, tāpat neviens tos nedzirdēs. Kādreiz biju domājis pielīmēt temperatūras devēju pie radiatora ventilatoru vadībai. Vēl pagrūti izveidot produktu ar šādu dzesi, ja pastiprinātājs jāiekrauj 19" statnē (rack mount). Profesionālajos rīkos ventilatori (turbīnas vai parastie) sūc gaisu caur restēm priekšā un karsto izpūš pakaļā ārā.

----------


## arnis

Nee, procesoru kuuleriem lielaakaa probleema shajaa gadiijumaa ir tieshi dzeseeshana/ siltuma novadiishana. Jo vinjiem tak ribas ir tik tuvu viena otrai, ka normaala dzeseeshana nenotiek, tas siltums tur patstaaviigi turaas. taapeec jau arii ir jaaforsee ar ventilatoriem vinjus...Cieniigs Wildgun man piekritiis, ka pasiivajaam videokarteem taas ribas ir ar kaartu taalaak viena no otras novietotas

----------


## WildGun

Arni, viss pareizi. Toties izmēri, izmēri.......

----------


## Raimonds1

Līdz peltēm vēl neesat tikuši  ::

----------


## Vads

[spam]: 
negribetos piekrist tam ka ja ribas ir ļoti tuvu viena otrai, dzesēšana nenotiek, pilnīgi otrādi, ta notiek daudz efektīvāk, vienīgi ir vajadzīgs ventilators, jo siltuma atdosana palielinās un radiatora virsmas rēķina  ::  (paskaties kāds ir automašīnas dzinēja dzesēšanas radiators)   ::  
[/spam]

----------


## WildGun

Nu jau točna bezjēga aiziet....

Kaut gan - ja pareizi novieto to CPU kūleri (ribiņas vertikāli), ņemot vērā, ka muzonu parasti klausās kā fonu - t.i. ar niecīgu skaļumu (mana pieredze, protams), tad, pareizi lietojot ventilatoru, jams riktīgi iegriezīsies tikai, uzberot kārtīgu druku. Bet tur vajadzīgi priekšnoteikumi - šņabis, ciemiņi (protams, ar šņabi), kāds līdzīgi domājošs (dabiski, ka ar šņabi) u.t.t. Un tad jau pofig, ka tas propellers iekaucas tā skaļāk.... It sevišķi, ja līdzīgi domājošs. Tad tas varētu būt pluss.
Par Peltjē - izvirtība. Tāpat, kā Ferrari, Bugati u.c. uz Latvijas (ne)ceļiem.

----------


## osscar

aha un vēl vienu tādas pašas jaudas trafu kurš to peltjē baros + vēl kondensāts.....kaut kā datoros arī tās peltjes neiedzīvojās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi, labi
 bet kāpēc teksts par radiatoru uzbūvi ir offtops????

starp citu, dzeses sistēmu pēdējais atklājums -
http://www.lge.com/about/press_release/ ... 1163.jhtml

----------


## Vads

struntīgākais ir tas ka Argusā pārdodas nevis LM3886 bet LM3886T un LM3886TF, kuriem ir tikai 40W nevis kā norādīts datasheet - 68W.

----------


## osscar

noteikti nepareizs apraksts - tā ir tā pati mikrene 68W. nu uz 4 omi būs 50 ar kapeikām pie 24 V barošanas +-. TF ir izolētā, T parastā.

----------


## Vads

Ir nepiecišām ņet izolētu?

----------


## WildGun

Da jopcikiņ..... Es tak tev saku - ņem to plēksteri ar to TDA un dzīvo laimīgs. Kā es, piemēram. Tikai kaimiņus pabrīdini......  ::

----------


## Delfins

> noteikti nepareizs apraksts - tā ir tā pati mikrene 68W


 apraksts ir uz 8omiem.. un nevis 40W, bet 38W  ::

----------


## Vads

> noteikti nepareizs apraksts - tā ir tā pati mikrene 68W
> 
> 
>  apraksts ir uz 8omiem.. un nevis 40W, bet 38W


 apraksts:
4 omi - 68w +-28v,
8 omi - 38w, +-28v,
8 omi - 50w, +-35v,
un es skatos uz 4 omiem....

----------


## Vads

Ar ko īsti atšķiras šie potenciometri? :

_Potenciometrs D12 2x log. 10K 6mm ass 
Potenciometrs D12 2x lin. 10K 6mm ass_ 

ko apzīmē tie log. un lin. ?

----------


## osscar

tak ieraksti google LOG POT...

tas ir logaritmiskais, labāks priekš audio dēļ cilvēka dzirdes īpatnībām.....otrs ir lineārais...http://www.geofex.com/article_folder...s/potscret.htm

----------


## Jon

Pretestības izmaiņas pēc pagrieziena leņķa. Sākums ir potenciometra galējā stāvoklī virzienā "pret pulksteni". Ar lineāru potenciometru (grafika būs taisne) var regulēt toņus u.c. Skaļumam tas neder, jo pašā sākumā būs lēciens un pārāk straujas izmaiņas. Priekš tam domāti potenciometri ar logaritmisko līkni.

----------


## ansius

godīgi sakot pat tembrus ar lineāro nevar regulēt.

viens labs raksts par tēmu: http://sound.westhost.com/project01.htm

----------


## Vads

paldies, tagad ir skaidrs  ::

----------


## Vads

Vai diodes KD202K vai KD202A būtu piemērotas priekš TST 2x24V-2x2.08A 97x40mm100W Tor. transformatora?

----------


## guguce

Ja katram kanālam savu tiltiņu tad varētu, 
bet cik resni vadi tur ārā nāk?

----------


## osscar

nekādi resnie nav - man divi šitādi trafi grabina čipampu- katrs savā kanālā. Tak vieglāk nopirkt taisngriezi jau gatavu nevis ar diodēm ņemties....mazāk vietas aizņems.http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/800V5/bridg...fier-800v-10a-

----------


## Vads

Bet ja pareizi saprotu tad jātaisa divi taisņgrieži, katrs uz savu transformātora uzeju un tālāk uz katur kanālu vaine?
Tās KD202K ir 400v un KD202A bija laikam 50v, protams būtu ērtāk ielikt to gatavo kas argusā bet domāju ka pagaidām pirmajam projektiņam mierīgi iztiksu ar šiem pašiem  :: 
Vienīgi nākamais man interesē vai tai taisngriezī pēc diodēm nevajag kadus rezistorus vai kondiķus?   ::

----------


## osscar

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/nuukspot/...clone_psu.html

pastudē!

Tiem trafiem ir divis sekundārie - tātad var likt divus taisngriežus, var taisīt ar vienu.

----------


## Vads

Oi tur jau man kādu nedēļu būtu jastude   ::  
Protams ka ir divi sekundārie  ::  lai katram kanālam būtu tie 100w, vai varbūt der arī viens sekundārais ar 200w? (praktiski)

----------


## osscar

kāds katram kanālam savs ?  tu tak pastudē kāda ir divpolārā barošana  - tur vajag + 30 v un - 30V.....pret  massu.

----------


## Vads

katram kanālam sava barošana no transformatora! Vai es kaut ko smagi jaucu!?

----------


## Jon

> Oi tur jau man kādu nedēļu būtu jastude


 Diemžēl, ja gribēsi ko sasniegt, ne nedēļu, bet visu atlikušo dzīvi būs jāmācās. Būtu jau labi, ja pietiktu izsēdēt Rīgas Pelšes v.n. Institūtu (tagad RTU) un būtu gatavs elektronikas speciālists uz mūžu.  ::

----------


## Vads

> Oi tur jau man kādu nedēļu būtu jastude
> 
> 
>  Diemžēl, ja gribēsi ko sasniegt, ne nedēļu, bet visu atlikušo dzīvi būs jāmācās. Būtu jau labi, ja pietiktu izsēdēt Rīgas Pelšes v.n. Institūtu (tagad RTU) un būtu gatavs elektronikas speciālists uz mūžu.


 Diemžēl esmu jau uzsacis citu taciņu RTU  ::

----------


## defs

Uz šo- lietotājs Vads rakstīja Vakar, 21:29 
Vajadzīga divpolārā barošana,tāpēc arī ir divi tinumi.Principā,ja serdei jauda pietiek/arī tinumiem/,tad arī der viens trafs uz abiem kanaliem.Bet divus vienadus sekundāros tinumus vajag.

----------


## marizo

Pirmajam pastiprinātājam, manuprāt, ideāls variants ir TDA7294. Pirmās plates izkodināju ar marķieri zīmētas no getinaksa. Bet darbojās. Un tas bija galvenais. Prasības minimālas - uz sērkociņkastītes izmēra platītes TDA, ~16 sīkās detaļas (rezistori, kondieri, daži keramiskie kond), kaut kāds trafs (nepārspīlējot spriegumu), kaut kādi (palielākas kapacitātes) kodieri, kaut kāds alumīnija "katliņš" dzesei un kaut kāda tumba galā. Itin labi fonā mūziku var klausīties arī ar 2x25V 0,5A ! trafu un 10 000 uF kondensatoriem. Tā ka tiešām prasības minimālas. Pamata aprīkojums, tā teikt. Tas tā - ironiski. Protams, visu var uzlabot, atbilstoši savam darba kultūras līmenim, finansiālajām iespējām u.c. faktoriem.

Pašreizējā momentā ar TDA7294 kustinu 4 omu S-90 pie +/-32V barošanas. Pirmā pastiprinātāja konfigurācijā bija mikrenes pie radiatora skrūvētas ar izol. starpliku, bet pārtaisīju uz "pīrāgu" mikrene-termopasta-alumīnija leņķis-termopasta-izol starplika-termopasta-radiators. Un to visu pievilku pie radiatora ar skrūvēm, pāri mikrenēm liekot dzelzīti. Tas viss, lai labāk aizvadītu siltumu no mikrenēm. Savādāk mikrenes bija tik karstas, ka roku nevarēja pielikt, bet radiators knapi silts. Itkā var arī ar skrūvēm paredzētajos caurumos, bet nedrīkst pārvilkt. Un sanāk, ka temperatūras svārstību dēļ tās kļūst vaļīgākas. Jā, pie 32V/4om karst pamatīgi. Labāk ir abas 4 om slēdzot virknē pie viena kanāla. Līdz galam skaļumu griest nevar, dzirdams, kā signāls paliek kantains. Nevaru apstiprināt ar mērījumiem, bet ir aizdomas, ka mikrene ierobežo dēļ strāvas, jo barošanas spriegums turas stabili.

Pirms ~2 gadiem Argusā pirktās TDAškas nokūpināt nav izdevies, varbūt tagad brāķi ienākuši.
Līdzīgi kā Jon, arī es gribēju mēģināt kādu TDAšku kā SMD pielodēt pie lielākas vara plāksnītes, ko savukārt skrūvēt pie radiatora. Bet vecais amps darbojas un jaunu taisīt negribas. Vēl otra ķecerīga doma bija 2 gab mikrenes slēgt paralēli, lai nodrošinātu lielāku max strāvu. Bet tā arī neizdomāju ko un kā savienot, lai mikrenes savā starpā "nekautos" un nekarstu bez slodzes un signāla. Kādreiz būs jāpaskatās, kas tur sanāk ar ieejām un atgriezeniskajām saitēm, varbūt kaut ko var izštukot slēgt paralēli.

Par 2. lpp ielikto shēmu ar TDA7294. 
C7, C9 jau nevar likt uz 25V, ja barošana var būt līdz 30..35V. Manam ampam tie ir tikai 220 uF (protams ir 10 000uf uz taisngrieža-filtra plates).
Arī signāla ieejas ķēde man ir savādāka - C1=0,47uF, R1=nav, R2=22k, C2=100n. Tas ietekmē ieejas pretestību un frekvenču raksturlīni. Es par savu līkni nesūdzos.  :: 
Cik esmu izmēģinājis, uz Mute/StBy izdevīgāk padot mazāku spriegumu, nevis pozitīvo barošanas spriegumu, piemēram kādus 7V no rezistoru sprieguma dalītāja. Tas nodrošinās, ka krītoties barošanas spriegumam (izslēdzot), mikrenes ieies miegā pirms barošanas spriegums atstās ietekmi uz izejas signālu.

----------


## Jon

> Vēl otra ķecerīga doma bija 2 gab mikrenes slēgt paralēli, lai nodrošinātu lielāku max strāvu. Bet tā arī neizdomāju ko un kā savienot, lai mikrenes savā starpā "nekautos" un nekarstu bez slodzes un signāla. Kādreiz būs jāpaskatās, kas tur sanāk ar ieejām un atgriezeniskajām saitēm, varbūt kaut ko var izštukot slēgt paralēli.


 Pastāv taču tipveida shēmas un universālas PCB paralēlajam un tilta slēgumam. Pirmajā gadījumā draiveris izmantots tikai no viena čipa, bet paralēļojas tikai izejas MOSFETi. Ja vēl neliek abus blakus, bet patālāk vai katru uz savas redeles, tad nu gan uz 4 omiem var bliezt riktīgi.

----------


## WildGun

Šite - http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... s/7178.pdf - aprakstīti vairāki slēgumu varianti, tai skaitā paralēlais.

----------


## osscar

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...3&pagenumber=1

re kur arī soli pa solim čipampa būve, tur arī baroklis ir redzams.....

----------


## marizo

> Šite - http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... s/7178.pdf - aprakstīti vairāki slēgumu varianti, tai skaitā paralēlais.


 Man neliekas, ka minēto TDA7294S vietā der tās bez burta S.

----------


## defs

Der arī bez "S".

----------


## osscar

vienīgais, kas man nepatīk čipampos- tas , izejā līdzspriegums baigi atšķiras atkarībā no čipa....vai arī jāpērk vairāki čipi un jāizvēlas labākie....piem. manam čipampam ir  ap 70 mV izejā ( šodien pārmēriju abus ampus)....bez slodzes...padaudz - it kā 50mV būtu max., it kā jau nav kritiski, bet tāpat gribētos mazāk... Traņu ampam gan var piemeklēt detaļas un panākt baigi minimālo rādītāju - manam ir vienā kanālā 2 mV otrā vēl mazāk..0,2....(pie miera strāvas 100mA)

----------


## Vads

Tad laikam būs vien jāpaliek pie šīs shēmas!

Arī tamdēļ ka spriegums laikam var mainīties no 24-36v. Caru ka detaļu mērvienības būs derīgas, vienīgi nav īsti izpratnes par rezistoru gabarītiem, jo ar vienādu pretestību to gabarīti var būt no  dažiem mm līdz vairakiem cm... cik lielus lietot?   ::

----------


## osscar

o,25W būs ok. rezistora izmērs  ir lielāks  - jo lielāka jauda. priekš iesācēja daudz  ārējo komponentu  ::

----------


## Vads

Lēnām jāsāk kaut kas lodēt kopā:

vienīgi nezinu pa kuru no vadiem nāks (melno vai sarkano) *+* un pa kuru *-* jo neatradu veco diožu atšifrējumus, anods un katods!

Vēl manās rokās nonāca šāda mikrene:

Tik nezinu vai vispār darbojas, un diez to var arī kaut kā pārbaudīt atskaitot ja visu salodē kā shēmā?

----------


## osscar

http://www.badabum.hut2.ru/JPG/TDA1562Q.gif viņa tak jau tev salodēta - šķil tik klāt  ::

----------


## Vads

Nav man atbilstoša transformatora :/bet nav jau arī vajadzības, vismaz pagaidam!
Jacer ka rīt atnāks detaļas no Argus un varēs kaut ko ķīmiķot tālāk  ::

----------


## Vads

Vispār šitās TDA laikam tiešām nav nekādu mūzikas baudītāju pastiprinātaju mikrenes, ja rēķina ka tās iet tikai līdz 20 kHz, bet normāls FLAC audio iet līdz 22 kHz, tātad, caur tādu pastūzi nav jēga atskaņot audi failus kas ir virs 20 kHz, jo tas vnk caur netiks   ::  , bet no otras puses, es tā pat nedzirdu vairak par 18 000 - 18 500 Hz (apmēram)  ::

----------


## Delfins

tieši tā... labāk pievērsties pie kropļojumiem.

----------


## defs

> Vispār šitās TDA laikam tiešām nav nekādu mūzikas baudītāju pastiprinātaju mikrenes, ja rēķina ka tās iet tikai līdz 20 kHz, bet normāls FLAC audio iet līdz 22 kHz, tātad, caur tādu pastūzi nav jēga atskaņot audi failus kas ir virs 20 kHz, jo tas vnk caur netiks   , bet no otras puses, es tā pat nedzirdu vairak par 18 000 - 18 500 Hz (apmēram)


 Tieši tā.Tāpēc var lietot arī TDA  ::

----------


## Vads

Pirmie testi ar jauno transformātoru:


Spriegums pēc diodēm 24v, ar vienu 4700 uF 50V kondensatoru - 35,6V, un ja vēl pieliek vienu 100pF tad - 35,7V,
bet tīri intresei pameģināju tikai ar vienu 220 uF 200V - 35,2V.

----------


## Delfins

Nu bāc.. pieslēdz kādu slodzi.. neviens jau nemēra bez slodzes.

----------


## Vads

Nu nav man viņu kur dabūt tagad!

----------


## Delfins

auto-lampiņas ar nav nekādas? un pretestības?

----------


## defs

> auto-lampiņas ar nav nekādas? un pretestības?


 Autolampiņas jāslēdz virknē vismaz 3,jo tām tikai 12-14V pietiek.
Var gludekli,tam kadi 50 omi,tas nozīmē,ka 0,7A sanāks.Ja būs divi paralēli,tad 2x vairāk.

----------


## osscar

Tikai neaizmirsti čipampam uzlikt drošinātājus sekundārajā - abos plecos - vismaz 2  vai 2,5 A un vēlams slow blow (un katram kanālam savu + un -) , citādi degs ārā pie ieslēgšanas vai arī nāksies taisīt soft start ķēdi...nu un protams primārajā ar - tur gan var fast blow - 800mA +- Turētājus liku šos - http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/FUSE--HH/5x20mm-fuse-holder-, var arī PCB versijas likt , ja ir uz PCB...

----------


## Vads

Pirms paša transformatora nevajag drošinātāju? (it kā lai tas arī būtu pasargāts pret kaut kādām kļūdām...  ::  )

----------


## osscar

palaboju, vajag obligāti . Var  likt parasto tur;ētāju - var likt šāduhttp://www.elfa.lv/artnr/ZH4/fuse-hold-5x20-screw-cap ...vai arī ar tīkla vada štekeri un slēdzi...http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/PSCM4/male-...witch-and-fuse

----------


## osscar

es gan parasti štekerus/slēdžus ņemu no veciem PC barokļiem...jo latgalīte pirktam jaunam - lodējot - štekera kontakts izkusa ārā no korpusa..craps...tāpat kā skaļruņu konektori - latgalītē ar tiem vajag uzmanīties....

----------


## Vads

Nu man līdz latgalītei ir nieka 220 km taka neesu tur apmeklētajs, bet jā, ir man tā ligzda no veca PC barokļa un ieslēgšanas slēdzis arī , bet nekādi drošinātaju turētāji gan nav, būs kaut kas jāizdomā  ::

----------


## jeecha

Parasti jau tiikla baroshanas ligzdaam un lielajiem "rocker" sleedzhiem kontakti nav iisti domaati lodeeshanai - tie ir paredzeeti lietoshanai ar klemmeem (piemeeram http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=646_995_1021_1023). Pietiekami jaudiigiem sleedzhiem un ligzdaam kontakti ir diezgan masiivi, attieciigi lodeejot vinji leenaak un vienmeeriigaak uzsilst un atdziest un mieriigi var izkausee plastmasu kuraa tie ir ielieti.

----------


## osscar

tas arī, bet man liekas , ka nav nekas labāks par lodētu kontaktu...te protams domas dalās, datoros pārsvarā ir lodēti tie AC plagi....

----------


## Vads

Daži jautājumi par shēmu, atkal...:


Vai R1 ir vispar obligāti jaliek, jo citas shēmas tā nemaz nav, un vai C7 vai C9 nevar būt 220 uF?
Un ta kā ar 63 voltīgiem kondiķiem ir kā ir, bet 50 voltīgie gan ir pieejami, tad vai tie būs par švaku vai derēs tomēr?  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

50V kondensatori derēs, bet C7 un C9  220mkf būs par maz.

----------


## Vads

Un kā ar R1?

----------


## Vads

Kādas atsauksmes par vecajiem elektrolītiskajiem kondensātoriem kas ražoti vēl PSRS laikā? Ir vai nav vēlami šādā pastiprinātājā, vai tas atstās kaut kādas sekas uz skaņu?

----------


## osscar

var jau likt vecos, bet nu jaunie mazie tak maksā kapeikas...filtra lielie būs biku dārgāki...es nerekomendētu. bet ja zini ka labi tad protams var izmantot.

----------


## Delfins

> Kādas atsauksmes par vecajiem elektrolītiskajiem kondensātoriem kas ražoti vēl PSRS laikā? Ir vai nav vēlami šādā pastiprinātājā, vai tas atstās kaut kādas sekas uz skaņu?


 atstās atstās... pie lielās jaudas un basiem tie vnk "nokūpēs" (iztecēs) .. nav tik stipri, ka low-ESR hi-end elektrolīti

----------


## Vads

Pirmie testa rezultāti:
Pagaidām testam salodēju tikai vienu kanālu, lielajiem 2200uF kondiķiem izmantoju vecos PSRS laika kondiķus,
vispār jau brucina nepajokam tās tumbiņas  ::  , lielākais sprieguma kritums uz kanālu ko varēju izspiest bija 30,5v (bie normāliem basiem) un gandrīz max volume   ::

----------


## Vads

Barošanas shēma:

tie 10 000 uF būs labi?  :: 
un vai varētu būt tā ka, ja piem. to vietā ieliek 200 uF, tie iztek?  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Priekš TDAškām manuprāt pietiktu arī ar 6800uF katrā pusē. 
Bet ja ieliksi 200uF katrā pusē pastiprinātājs visticamāk uz tumbām dos lielu fonu - tāpatās kā tas notiek vecos pastiprinātājos ar izžuvušiem barokļa filtra kondensatoriem.

----------


## Vads

Pagaidam testējot ar vienu kanālu, man viens no tiem mazajiem kondiķiem (200uF 200V) nokūpēja kas ir + pusē pēc kādas 1 vai dažu stundu darbūbas, bet šodien, nomainiju abus, ieliku 330uF 200V kondiķus, pieslēduz pie strāvas, pastiprinātājs pat nebija pievienots pie taisngrieža (praktiksi nebija nekāda slodze) bet jau pēc 1 minūtes atkal + puses kondiķis baltiem dūmiem nokūpēja, tad rodas jautājums, kāpēc tā notika, vai kaut kas nav pareizi ar pašu taisngeriezi?   ::  
negribēts lai uzsprāgtu tie lielie kondiķi ko taisos pirkt !   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu nevar tā būt ka kondensatori sāk kūpēt un nedodies sprāgt, visticamāk esi nepareizi savienojis! Ar diviem taisngriežiem vispār jābūt uzmanīgam pie savienošanas, tur nav vienalga kā savienot transformatoru sekundāros izvadus pie diožu tiltiņiem(labojiet ja kļūdos).
Atceros pats agrāk ākstījos - paņēmu izplēsu no veca kompju PSU divus 220uF 200V kondierus uztaisīju divpolāro barošanu ar diviem trafiem laikam +-20V bija un barokļa galus laidu uz īso tādējādi "kaifojot" par lecošajām dzirkstelēm  :: , kondensatori neizrādīja nemazāko reakciju izņemot nedaudz sakarsa  ::  (Tas gan bija tikai ar vienu diožu tiltiņu).

----------


## Raimonds1

Izlodē tos pikofaradu kondensatorus no veca teļļuka , tie nenokūpēs

un priekš kam 2 tiltus, ja pietiek ar vienu?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Neiebraucu par kādiem pikofaradiem tu Raimond runā?
Bet principā jā - Neāksties un liec vienu tiltiņu priekš tavām tda pilnīgi pietiekami būs!

----------


## Vads

Visticamāk ka tur arī būs tā vaina ka nepareizi ir savienoti senudārie ar diodēm, un šie kondiķi arī nāk no veca PC barošanas bloka.
bet, laigan, ja tā sāk pētīt, es laikam abu kondiķu mīnusus pielodēju pie zemes.... tātad nepareiza polaritāte kondiķim kas atrodas starp zemi un -35V spaili, bļāviens...  ::

----------


## Vads

Ar tiem mazajiem 100pF kondiķiem nekas nenotika, un tie man jau ir diezgan lieli, ar 250V maksimālo spriegumu.

Un divi diožu tilti ir tamdēļ ka esmu jau uz plates saskrūvējis astoņas diodes kas jau ir salodētas taisngriezī, tākā kāpēc viņas neizmantot...?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ar tiem mazajiem arī principā nekam nevajadzētu notikt jo viņiem taču nav jāievēro polaritāte atšķirībā no elektrolītiskajiem kondieriem.

Nu par tiem tiltiņiem - dari kā zini, tikai atceries pirms barošanas bloka vienošanas pie TDA visu pārbaudīt (pārmērīt) vairākkārtīgi! Un tikai kad esi pārliecinājies, ka viss ir tākā tam ir jābūt - tikai tad savieno barošanu ar pastiprinātāju  ::

----------


## Vads

Vel tads interesants noverojums bija kad darbinot šo vienu kanālu uz maksimālo skaļumu, bez jebkāda ieejas signāla bija neliels fōns, bet kad pie "zamas" pieliku pirkstu, fōns prakstiski izzuda   ::

----------


## Vads

man ir šāds transformators:
*2x24V-2x2.08A 97x40mm100W Tor.transformators INDEL* 
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?pr ... 2545731ef8
Vai viņiem tie sekundārie tinumi nav uztīti viens otram pa virsu, jo blakus jau nu točna tie nav? Tad vai šinī gadījumā nav vienalga, kā tos pievieno diožu tiltiem?   ::

----------


## Vads

Tiko pamēģināju, samainot vienam sekundārajam vadus vietām nekas nemainās, no "+" līdz "-" = 70V un + un - vērtības arī tā kā tam jābūt  ::

----------


## Zigis

Ja lieto divu tiltiņu shēmu un sekundārie tinumi nav savienoti, tinumu virzienam nav nozīmes. Virziena nozīme ir ja lieto vienu tiltiņu un abus sekundāros slēdz virknē.

Tavā gadījumā, acīmredzot, kā pats teici, vainīgs ir nepareizs elektrolītu polaritātes pieslēgums. Pieslēdzot pretējā polaritātē, nodedzināt elektrolītu var jau ar dažiem voltiem, neatkarīgi no kondensātora paredzētās darba voltāžas.

Pārbaudi polaritāti vēlreiz, pirms slēdz jaunus kondiķus. Domā par šo barošanas bloku kā par diviem atsevišķiem, kas saslēgti virknē. Līdzīgi kā virknē slēdz 2 baterijas - vienas mīnusu savieno ar otras plusu.

----------


## Vads

Jau saliku visu kā jabūt, visu dienu nodarbināju, nekas ne sila ne svila  ::

----------


## Vads

Tā kā nāksies vēl pasūtīt detaļas no _ARGUSA_, tad izdomāju varbūt varētu uzbūvēt savam pastūzim arī _AUDIO POWER METER_!
Izmantojot vai nu *LM3915* vai *LM3914*.



Vienīgi esmu neziņā par to barošanu, varu dabūt stabilus 35V, bet ieejā vajag 20V (laikam) tad vai ar rezistoriem būs iespējams kko izdarīt? 
Un kā ar diodēm, tās jādarbina ar kādiem 2V, vai tad uz katru diodi arī nebūs tāds pats spriegums kāds ir ieejā? (piem. 20V - Tad sliktakajā gadījumā varētu katrai diodei uzlikt savu rezistoru!)
Kādi priekšlikumi?   ::

----------


## Vads

Tiešām nav nekādi ieteikumi?

----------


## habitbraker

Uzliec voltažas regulatoru, piemēram 7815.
Un tajā IC jau tās LED voltāžas ir noregulētas - tāka nav nekādi rezistori jāliek

----------


## Vads

Tas nebūs biki par švaku? Jo pilnībā maksimālais pieļaujamais iejas spriegums ir 35V, bet nevajag vismaz kādu rezervi? (jo no taisngrieža arī saņems 35V)

----------


## habitbraker

Nu paņem 7820 - tam max ieejā var dot 40 voltus
tikai skaties kas tas par regulatoru - poz. vai neg. Tev vajag poz. Un liec pie attiecīgi  + Power Sup. pleca . 

Vienreiz nepareizi pieliku - burtiski uzsprāga   ::

----------


## Vads

Man pat neviens no šiem regulātoriem tā īsti neder, jo:

kā jau teicu, var saņet no 35V līdz, droši vien nokristies līdz kādiem 28V pie maksimālās noslodzes.

μA7818C  ieejas spriegums = 21 - 33 - ieejā par lielu spriegums.
μA7824C  ieejas spriegums = 27 - 38 - izejā par lielu, jo shēmā norādīts no 12 -20V

----------


## habitbraker

Nu es jau teicu, ka 7820 ieejā var dot 40 V max, tāka tev 35 V ieejā - pat rezervīte paliek, un ar 20 V barot to power metru arī var...

----------


## Vads

datasheetā tāds 7820 nemaz neuzrādas...
Bet ja arī tai mikrenei dod iejā 20V, tad cik tā dos uz katru gaismas diodi? Tā īsti neizpratu par to ka kaut kas tur noregulējoties...

----------


## Zigis

Tai mikrenei barošana ir 12-20V, tālāk viņa pati visu izdarīs un uz LEDiem iedos "pietiekoši", par to pašam nav galva jālauza.

Tā mikrenīte ar LEDiem jau nekādu īpašo amperāžu neēd droši vien, var uztaisīt vienkāršu sprieguma dalītāju uz diviem rezistoriem, varbūt pat regulātoru nevajag, ja strādā bez gļukiem, galu galā tas jau nav audio signāla ķēdē. Ja tomēr grib regulātoru, tad pirms viņa dalītāju, lai nav pilni 35V iekšā jādod.

----------


## jeecha

Tai mikrenei LED izejas ir ar konstantu straavu kura tiek iestatiita ar aareeju pretestiibu, taakaa cik liels ir baroshanas spriegums nav noziimes (ja tas ir mikrenes pieljaujamajaas robezhaas). Google: constant current driver, current mirror utml.

----------


## habitbraker

> datasheetā tāds 7820 nemaz neuzrādas...
> Bet ja arī tai mikrenei dod iejā 20V, tad cik tā dos uz katru gaismas diodi? Tā īsti neizpratu par to ka kaut kas tur noregulējoties...


 Argusā pat tāds ir

----------


## Vads

Paldies par Jūsu atsaucību! 



> ...var uztaisīt vienkāršu sprieguma dalītāju uz diviem rezistoriem, varbūt pat regulātoru nevajag, ja strādā bez gļukiem, galu galā tas jau nav audio signāla ķēdē. Ja tomēr grib regulātoru, tad pirms viņa dalītāju, lai nav pilni 35V iekšā jādod.


 Kā īsti izpaužās tas dalītājs?   ::  

Un vel rodas jautājumiņš par to divpolāro barošanu: ja mikreni _TDA7294_ vajag barot ar 100 Watiem, tad tā 50W ņem no "+" pievada, un arī 50W no "-" pievada? (lai kopā būtu 100W) Tad jau laikam barošana ir pareizi izveidota!   ::   - Bet ja nē, tad steidzami jādomā risinājums...

----------


## habitbraker

Dalītājs sastāv no diviem rezistoriem. Izdomā cik lielu spriegumu tev vajag iegūt - ja tev no 35 V vajag 10 V, piemēram, tad 35 - 10 = 25 - spriegums kuram jākrīt uz pirmās pretastības. To panem, piemēram, 1k. Izreķini strāvu - 25/1000 = 25mA. Tākā uz otras pretastības jākrīt vajadzīgajiem 10 V, aprēķini šo pretastību - 10/0.025=400R. Šai pretastībai tad paralēli slēdz savu watmetru

Vai vissvienkāršāk - paņem 2 vienādas pretastības un būs uz katru nokritis 1/2 no 35 V (apm. 17V)

----------


## Vads

Papildus gala pakāpju barosanai man vajag arī pabarot:
# divas_ LM3915N_ priekš audio watmetra, barošanai vajag no 12 - 20V!
# un* LM1036N* priekš audio signāla processora, barošana no 9 - 16V

Tad nonācu pie secinājuma ka vajadzētu barot abus ar vienu atsevišķu transformātoru. Kurš būtu 10V un tālāk līdzstrāva būtu 14 vai 15V !!!
Vienīgi kā ar jaudām? priekš LM3915 (WATMETRA) - 20 gaismas diodes, katra pa 20mA, tātad 400mA. Un signāla procesoram datasheetaa rakstīts 1W.
Kopā 1,4W .
Kas būtu 1,4W / 14V = 0,10A _(transformātora jauda)_

Lūdzu labojiet ja es kaut ko smagi jaucu!  ::

----------


## Vads

Vēl viens variants būtu uztīt jau esošajam trafak pa virsu vēl tinumus lai būtu tie 10V
es jau te biki paeksperimentēju:


tur radās 3,6V, bet vai tā darot, netiks traucēta apakšējo sekundāro tinumu darbība (mazāka jauda / spriegums) ???

*šis jau būtu diezgan ērts paņēmiens*   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Pietiks tam trafam jaudas. Uztīt papildus tinumu ir tas pareizākais variants.

----------


## Vads

Bet cik resnu vadu tīt? Jo resnāks, jo lielāka jauda uz vienu un to pašu spriegumu vaine?

----------


## Raimonds1

To nosaka šitādas lietas - cik liels serdes sķērsgriezums, cik ir primārā diametrs, cik sekundārā, cik liels logs, kurā to visu satīt.
tam ir jābūt kaut kādā līdzsvarā.

----------


## Janis1279

> Bet cik resnu vadu tīt? Jo resnāks, jo lielāka jauda uz vienu un to pašu spriegumu vaine?


 Ja pietin klāt vijumus papildus sprieguma iegūšanai, izmanto līdzīga šķērsgriezuma vadus, jo grozies kā gribi:
vairāk strāvas cauri neizlīdīs lai arī pietīsi  klāt virknē kaut vai dubult šķersgriezuma vadu !
Protams primārā un sekundārā tinumu  jaudas ir sabalansētas , bet nedaudz palielinot sekundārā tinuma spriegumu trafs turpinās funkcionēt.
Cita doma par visai mainīgu slodzi trafa sekundārajā pusē. Gaismas diožu indikatori visticamākais nebūs visu laiku iedegti  un attiecīgi ne jau 400mA tērēs, bet mazāk. Iespējams kļūdos, neesmu nekad izmantojis nedz LED indikatora, nedz skaņas signāla procesora mikrenes, bet , lai netraucētu normālai šo shēmu darbībai tomēr  ir  nepieciešams nostabilizēt to barošanas spriegumu.

----------


## Vads

Nu ja gala pakāpēs ies uz 95% jaudu tad arī degs gadrīz visi LED'i (jo tās rādīs kāda ir izejosā Watu jauda - lieta tātad) bet nu kad saliks kopā ta redzēs vai būs kaut kādi krasi sprieguma kritumi...

----------


## Vads

Man labi paveicās - un no draga dabūju vecu VHS atskaņotaju, kuru izmantošu par "kasti" - neko ideālāku jau nemaz nevarētu iedomāties   ::   ::  
Tā nu viss liekais tika ātri un operatīvi demontēts   ::  : 


Daļa jau ir salodēta bet darbs tuvākajām, noteikti ka nedēļām būs:


Un "upgreidotais" trafs arī ir gatavs:

----------


## Vads

Vai drīkst vienot kopā pilnīgi visas "ZEMES" kā šinī shēmā, ieskaitot "zemi" no rozetes?

----------


## AndrisZ

Visas zemes jau beigās sanāk kopā, bet tā kā Tu te esi sazīmējis ir nepareizi.
Pirmais un galvenais- skaļruņa zemi pa taisno pie barokļa kondensatoriem! No tā paša punkta atsevišķu vadu uz C3 C4 C6 C7 C8 C9 zemēm un atsevišķu vadu uz ieeju (R1, C2 un  potenciometra) zemēm.

----------


## Vads

paskaidrojiet...   ::

----------


## Vads

Nu bet tad tur jau viss ir pareizi...
man vnk visas zemes uz platītes ir kopā un korpusā visas zemes ir uz vienas skrūves...

----------


## AndrisZ

Lai būtu.
Vienīgi zemes vadu no skaļruņiem pielodē pie kondensatoriem cik var tuvāk. Srūve zemēm arī nebūtu tas labākais risinājums. Labāk tomēr salodēt.

----------


## Vads

Drīzāk tad notīrīšu katru kontaktu un saskrūvēšu tā pat  :: 
bet tad pie ieejošā signāla zemes viss ir pareizi ja? (pievieno pie potenciometra un barošanas bloka)

----------


## Vads

Kādu laiciņu ir patestētas salodētas gala pakāpes  :: 
tā jau viss iet, tikai,* "Mute"* un _"Standby"_ kkā neritīgi strāda, vai pareizak sakot nestrādā vispār....
respektīvi uztaisiju abiem kanāliem padeves no barošanas pēc shēmas (divi slēdži uz abiem kanāliem, viens - mute, otrs - standby) bet tos slēgājot pilnībā nekas nenotiek, viss skan kā skanējis, vienīgi vienu no viņiem izslēdzot - aptuveni pēc 2min abi kanāli vienkārši "nodziest" raustoties, kā tas ir gadijumā ja vispār tiek atslēgta barošana visam pastūzim un tas izskan uz barokļa kondiķiem (2-3 sekunžu laikā)....

Un vēl, ja pastūzim nav pievienots neviens signāla devējs, fons nav dzirdams pat uz maksimālo skaļumu, bet vadu iespraužot datorā, tas ir nenormāli liels! Rīt varbūt derētu pamēģināt pieslēgt pie kinozāles un paklausīties kas notiek...
Varbūt kadi risinajumi vai izskaidrojumi šīm lietām?   ::  

_ceru uz atsaucību  _

----------


## ansius

> fons nav dzirdams pat uz maksimālo skaļumu, bet vadu iespraužot datorā, tas ir nenormāli liels!


 Izsaku savu minējumu, varbūt gankļūdos...

varu derēt ka tev nedz dators nedz pastiprinātājs ir iezemēts, bet iesprausti kopējā pagarinātājā kam ir zemes spailes... un līdz ko pacelsi zemi pastiprinātājam gaisā no ligzdas fons pazudīs... risinājums, ierīko zemējumu....

----------


## Vads

> fons nav dzirdams pat uz maksimālo skaļumu, bet vadu iespraužot datorā, tas ir nenormāli liels!
> 
> 
>  Izsaku savu minējumu, varbūt gankļūdos...
> 
> varu derēt ka tev nedz dators nedz pastiprinātājs ir iezemēts, bet iesprausti kopējā pagarinātājā kam ir zemes spailes... un līdz ko pacelsi zemi pastiprinātājam gaisā no ligzdas fons pazudīs... risinājums, ierīko zemējumu....


 Precīzi  :: 
protams ka man ir ierīkots vads ar zemējumu un iesprausts pagarinātajā kopā ar portatīvā datora vadu, kam arī ir zemējums, bet atvienojot to no elektrības - fons izzuda  ::  pareizak sakot fons bija pilnīga nulle bet ja signāla vads ir atvienots no datora nelielais fons pat parādās - kurš savukārt pazūd ja uz kopējas zemējuma skrūves uzliek pirkstu - tas laikam kaut kādā veidā to neitralizē...   :: 

_Nelielie vadu mudžekļi:_

----------


## Vads

Njā, bet tās mikrenes karsē VIENKĀRŠI NEJĒGĀ  :: 
bet nu neko... ventilātoru jau dabūju, būs vien jāliek lietā (vienīgi vajadzēs vēl vienu mazo transformātoriņu, jo liekot paralēli LM1036N - rodas fōns  ::  - kas protams galīgi nav pieļaujami )

----------


## Jon

Diez vai tev tajā "rozetē" ir *tīrā* zeme. Kaut kur jau tas zemējums ir, bet kamēr atnāk līdz tavai mājai, tā pilns ar sūdiem. Un vēl - tavā miglu bildē redzams, ka ieejas neesi izpildījis ar ekranētiem vadiem. Lai arī jutība un ieejas pretestība nav pārāk augsta šādam pastiprinātājam, fons būs jūtami mazāks, ja ņemsi ekranētos kabeļus un ekrānus pareizi piezemēsi pie kopīgā punkta.

----------


## AndrisZ

> liekot paralēli LM1036N - rodas fōns


 Pareizāk būtu atrast no kurienes tas fons rodas un taisīt lai tā nav.  Gan jau atkal svarīgi kur ventilatoram "-" pieslēgts. Mācies!
Radiatori varētu arī būt par maziem, sevišķi ja atradīsies kastes iekšpusē un guļus.
Un kas tā par baltu "spirāli", kas savieno abas gala pakāpes?

----------


## Vads

> Diez vai tev tajā "rozetē" ir *tīrā* zeme. Kaut kur jau tas zemējums ir, bet kamēr atnāk līdz tavai mājai, tā pilns ar sūdiem. Un vēl - tavā miglu bildē redzams, ka ieejas neesi izpildījis ar ekranētiem vadiem. Lai arī jutība un ieejas pretestība nav pārāk augsta šādam pastiprinātājam, fons būs jūtami mazāks, ja ņemsi ekranētos kabeļus un ekrānus pareizi piezemēsi pie kopīgā punkta.


 Es jau uz šo sen atbildēju, ka zeme tiešām nenāk no rozetes, un fons rodas tikai tai brīdī kad pie pagarinātāja pievieno datoru - tātad tas rodas no tā barošanas bloka. un līdz nobeigtai kastei vel tālu, ir man vispār vadi ar zemējuma izolāciju pa virsu, tikai pagaidām nav uzlikti  ::

----------


## Vads

> Pareizāk būtu atrast no kurienes tas fons rodas un taisīt lai tā nav.  Gan jau atkal svarīgi kur ventilatoram "-" pieslēgts. Mācies!
> Radiatori varētu arī būt par maziem, sevišķi ja atradīsies kastes iekšpusē un guļus.
> Un kas tā par baltu "spirāli", kas savieno abas gala pakāpes?


 Kur tad es to "-" varu pieslēgt...? loģiski ka pie barošanas vai šinī gadījumā pie zemes, jo no barošanas tai tik un tā ir jāiet uz LM1036n kopējās zemējuma spailes, piedevam kopā ar ieejošo signāla zemi, tā kā domāju to fonu nemaz nevar dabūt nost.... bet varbūt kļūdos   ::

----------


## Vads

Un runājot par tām miglubildēm, nu nav man uz šo brīdi pieejams Canon 400D :P , bet ceru ka uz kādu brīdi būs...

----------


## R3naro

Par to fonu..man bīja līdzīgs variants..gribēju kompja kastē iebāzt TDA2004.No mp3 pleiera skanēja,bet tiklīdz pieslēdzu pie kompja tā nežēlīgs fons.Ekranētie vadi ieejā nepalīdzēja.Izmēģināju atsevišku barošanos,bet fons nemazinājās.Tā arī risinājumu neatradu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ekranētie vadi šādos gadījumos, protams, nepalīdz, palīdz pariezi veikta masas vadu montāža. Bet tā jau ir vesela zinātne gandrīz.  ::

----------


## Vads

> protams ka man ir ierīkots vads ar zemējumu un iesprausts pagarinātajā kopā ar portatīvā datora vadu, kam arī ir zemējums, bet atvienojot to no elektrības - fons izzuda  pareizak sakot fons bija pilnīga nulle.....


 Domāju ka šis visu izskaidro!

Bet par to fonu no ventilatora, tas mainās atkarībā no ventilatora apgriezieniem (dzirdama dūkšanas izmaiņas).

----------


## Vads

> Ekranētie vadi šādos gadījumos, protams, nepalīdz, palīdz pariezi veikta masas vadu montāža. Bet tā jau ir vesela zinātne gandrīz.


 Šaubos vai var noņemt fonu kas rodas no paralēli pieslēgta līdzstrāvas motora, kas (es pieņemu) ka rada nepatīkamas elektrības svārstības visā ķēdē, ko nu diez vai varēs noņemt ar kādām zemēm vai ekrāniem   ::

----------


## Vads

Bļāviens :/ tāda skāde...
LM1036 laikam dēļ strāvas trieciena (vismaz es tā pieļauju) viens kanāls apklusa! It kā visu nočekoju, nekas cits nevar būt pie vainas.... tikai pati mikrene jo visur signāls pieiet, tikai neiznāk ārā  :: 
Laikam būs mācība apieties saudzīgi ar nepabeigtām platēm.
Vienīgi tagad jādomā kur dabūt jaunu, protams netā jau var nopirkt (kas arī reāli ir vienīgais risinājums), tikai nebūtu tie trakie pasta pakalpojuma maksājumi :@

----------


## Vads

Tad nu beidzot pieķēros darbiem, un salodēju LM1036N uz jaunas maketplates:




Protam iepriekš bija nedaudz jāpaplāno detaļu izvietojums, lai nekam nepietrūkst vietas!

----------


## AndrisZ

Smuki. Ar ko plānoji?

----------


## Vads

Nu ar galvu loģiski  ::  
it kā esot arī kaut kādas programmas, kas spēj uzzīmēt pēc shēmas plati ar visiem celiņiem, bet pagaidām nav plānā kodināt plates, tā kā būs vien jāiztiek as šādām maketplatēm  :: 

Nē nu mani tie sūda potenciometri iedzīs izmisumā, pat normāls kontakts viņiem nav :@
un atkal kaut kas nav ar trable regulātoru.....

----------


## Vads

Pārbaudiju shēmu 100x, potenciometrus arī, it kā vis ir ka tam būtu jabūt, bet Trable regulators praktiski nestrādā, un ja bass ir uz viduspunktu, tad skaņa ir spalgāka par default!
Vai varētu būt ka tas LM1036 ir brāķis?     ::

----------


## bbarda

pamēģini uz brīvajiem lodēšanas celiņiem uztaisīt massas kontūru,nav kas noņem kroļojumus,līdzīgi gadījumi ir bijuši uz 157ud2

----------


## Vads

Tu domā visus atlikušos punktus uz maketplates salodēt kopā ar masu?
man jau it kā ir arī oriģinālā plate bet tai celiņi sāka lūzt nost, tāpēc izdomāju uz maketplates šo lodēt,
man ir aŗī iepriekšējā LM mikrene, bet, jāsaka ka tā ir bojāta - tai neiet viens kanāls (neatceros vai pirms tās izārdīšanas no oriģinālās plates man gāja vai negāja tas viens kanāls kā pienākas) bet tai uz to vienu kanālu - ieliekot šai jaunajā platē - darbība ir tāda pati :S

kaut kā jau negribas ticēt ka tas būtu LM brāķis, un secinu ka šādi sīki sarežģījumi tā var nosist garīgo :S ka pat netīkas ķerties klāt...!

----------


## bbarda

Kaut kas varētu būt misējies pārbaudot,ir iespējams ka ar statistisko strāvu norāvies.celiņus salodējot kopā mēdz pazust fona trokšņi un sīki traucējumi.vel var apskatīties izejošo kondiņu ko tas dara.157 ir bijis ka paņemot pirkstos viens kanāls norāvās.

----------


## Vads

šeit ir attēls no tagadējās plates, + otra puse ar celiņiem, dzeltenais - masa, zilais - masa virspuse.

----------


## bbarda

Taisi vien kārtīgu massas kontūru savādāk liksi jaunu mikreni iekšā un tā sekos iepriekšējai,papēti datašitu un pats sapratīsi,ieeja ir pietiekami jūtīga lai vilktu visādus kropļojumus.Man netika šitais prieks ar tādām padarboties,sanāca padarboties ar K174ун10,11,12

----------


## Vads

paldies paldies paldies dievam   ::  
kļūda bija tajā ka ar mazu, 0,05mm mazu skaidiņu bija savienotas divas blakus esošas mikrenes turētāja kājiņas, 
kā ieraudziju - izslēdzu pastūzi, mometā aizskrēju pēc naža lai atvienotu.
bet kaut kāds fōns ir dzirdams uz ļoti mazu skaļumu, tā kā laikam būs vien jāsavieno visi tie lieki punkti ar zemi, ceram tas līdzēs  ::

----------


## Vads

Lēni jau iet uz priekšu, bet kaut kas jau tiek darīts.
Priekšu laikam ar laiku nāksies aplīmēt ar melnu līmplēvi, vai kaut ko tādu!

----------


## osscar

Nu vismaz progress ir ! Skan jau arī ?

----------


## Vads

Par to skanēšanu tu jau diezgan pasen jautāji, un protams ka skan, tikai pagaidām ir daļēji noārdīts lai varētu turpināt taisīt to priekšu  ::

----------


## osscar

es jau piemirsu  ::

----------


## Vads

Šodienas progress   ::  :

no labās: 1 - ventilatora slēdzis, 2 - skaļums, 3 - trobelis, 4 - basi, 5 - balanss, 6 - ekvalaizera ieslēgšanas slēdzis, * vēl sekos audio wat-metrs, * tā ieslēgšanas slēdzis, * un galvenais elektrības slēdzis.

+ vēl jāsaliek indikatori (gaismas diodes)

----------


## osscar

Labi pastrādāji,es ar biku šodien padarbojos , nekas liels - bet dažus upgrade veicu.

----------


## Vads

Vēl tikai nav īsti skaidrs ka lai smuki ieliek WatMetru....
Un aizmugurē kreisajā pusē vajadzētu kaut kādus caurumus, lai dzesējas savādāk tie TDA pārvērtīsies oglēs...   ::

----------


## osscar

nezinu kā tda , bet vismaz mans Lm čipamps ar 8 omu skandām  un 32V barošanu ir vēsi....praktiski nesilst klausoties vidējā skaļumā!

----------


## Vads

Nu tie TDA uz vidēju skaļumu pie 35V barošanas ir tieši laikā lai viegli apsildītu nagus ziemā  :: 
bet ja kārtīgi blietē, tad gan ir tā ka nevar pirkstus noturēt uz tiem radiatoriem, tad viennozīmīgi bez tā ventilatora neiztikt....

----------


## zicis

to vads
audio Watmetri - laikam domati VU metri - es tavā vietā taisītu viņus uz lm3915 mikrenes būs lēti  un vienkārši. Mikrene maksā ap latu stereo variantam vaig divas mikrenes + 20 gaismas diodes. Savam pirmajam ampam šitā izveide max 2h ar plates kodināšanu, uz maketplates būtu ātrāk.

----------


## zicis

Bet ja grib baigi skaļi kalbasināt vienalgā kādus 4ipampus, tad jātaisa pastiprinātājam šķidruma dzese - ja rokas aug no īstās vietas un ir saprašana, tad to var viegli uztaisīt un tīri smuki un ir daudz klusāka par jebkādu ventilatoru dzesi. Ar vienu čomu tika uzveidota - par radiatoru uz pastiprinātāja tika izmantots apkaparots fragments no leduskapja aizmugurējā radiatora. 4ipi pieskrūvēti pie ūdensgalvām tika izmantota 4kantaina kapara caurule kurai ar epoxidlimi tika stuceri iebliveti galos mazs kluss 12v cirkulacijas sūknits tika sutīts no ebay.

----------


## Vads

Man  jau sen stāv divas mikrenes ar visām diodēm, tikai nav neviens kas salodē kopā  ::  (biki slinkums)
un kā jau tiecu, ir jāizdomā kā viņas izvietošu uz paša paneļa, tāpēc pagaidām nesteidzos ar lodēšanu, lai vēlāk nesanāk pārtaisīt....

----------


## Jon

Turpini slinkot un būs labi. Šādas "gaismas mūzikas" ir tikai uz jampampiņu pastiprinātājiem. Uz nopietniem rīkiem nemēdz būt nekad.
P.S. Tipisks piemērs - jampampiņu pastiprinātājs U-7111, radīts, lai jampampiņi to pirktu. Ražotājs ņēmis vērā, ka lielākā daļa potenciālo pircēju būs tieši tādi. Un otrādi - priekš tiem, kam pastiprinātājs vajadzīgs, lai klausītos Mūziku, tie tiek taisīti bez liekiem kloķīšiem, podziņām un zibeklīšiem. Pietiek ar ieslēgšanas indikāciju.

----------


## Vads

Nu tas jau ir tavs subjekīvais viedoklis....   ::

----------


## osscar

Kaut kur jau teicu - man arī patīk minimāla stila verķi un tādus arī taisu - tikai on/off lampa un miers, ja būtu cita tipa plaukts, pat slēdzi varētu likt aizmugurē  ::  Ja esmu nobriedis paklausīties mūziku pāris h - tad nav slinkums piecelt dibenu no gultas - aiziet ieslēgt un pat skaļumu pagrozīt  ::  kaut var arī ar pulti operēt. Man ar visi tie indikatori liekas nevajadzīgi + vēl var tikai traucējumus radīt. Gan jau ar laiku pāries lampiņu mānija. Bija tak  kādreiz topā pat desiņām likt ap skaļruņiem led lai raustās mūzikas ritmā  ::  ;D

----------


## Vads

Nu vel jau nekas nav ne iebūvēts ne salodēts, un īpaši nesteidzos arī  ::  tā kā satraukumam nav pamata  ::

----------


## Jon

Tas NAV subjektīvais viedoklis. Nav grūti paskatīties, kas šodien ko ražo - pārslēdz meklētāju uz bildēm, raksti "amplifier" un kādu puslīdz nopietnu brendu vārdus. Ja pirms 30 gadiem lētajā galā vēl bija sastopamas kādas gaismas diožu sliedes un pat mērsistēmas ar bultiņām, pēdējos 10 gados tādus neatrast. Sastopama vien ieeju selektora stāvokļa indikācija (ja vien tas nav nepārprotams "tumbleris", kā tavā bildē). Manam vecajam Sony gan vēl tiek indicēts režīms "source direct". 
Krāsainas ziblampiņas un displeji toties papilnam būs uz Philips un tam līdzīgo širpotreba - "viss vienā" minisistēmām (ko krievi par "centriem" iesaukuši). Katram savs; arī jampampiņiem.

----------


## osscar

silts pastūzis, sieviete un karstvīns (vai kas niknāks)  ::   ::  - džentlmeņa komplekts kad ārā ir -17  Vispār nožēloju nedaudz ka savu F5 neuzbūvēju kā 2 monoblokus! Bet nu karsē solīdi.

----------


## Vads

Bļinu nu es nevaru saprast no kā tas ir...
Nofilmēju kas notiek (ar tumbām) kad iesledzu savu ampu :
vispirms ir izslegts, tad tiem ieslēgts (kam seko sasodīts sitiens pa skaļruņiem) tad atkal izslēgts (iepīkstas un atkal uzsit pa skaļruņiem):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1yhDD5a8ZI
Tas ir no LM1036N..... Bet kur tas ir vaina?
Negribas ticēt ka tas ir normāli....   ::

----------


## osscar

čipampam nevajadzētu būt on/off troksnim. Ja shēma ir pareizi salikta.

----------


## Vads

Nu tas tirieciens nāk no LM1036N plates, jo kad atvienoju audio signala vadu no LM1036N uz TDA7294 - tad ieslēdzot ir mazs krakšķis no TDA mikrenem, bet tas ir niecība salīdznot ar šo gļuku!

----------


## osscar

Tev tak jau sen saka - nahrenizē to indikatoru  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ja nemaldos tad LM1036N ir tembru regulators, nevis līmeņa indikators ::

----------


## osscar

nu bez tā arī var iztikt  ::

----------


## Vads

Esmu jau pieradis pie viņa un patīk tā kontrasta skaņa, nevis tas čerkstošais default sūds  :: 
Man it kā tā barošanas blokā ir 4000mF kondiķi, bet diez vai tas būtu par iemeslu!

----------


## Janis1279

šeit nedaudz  līdzīgai konstrukcijai ( ar LM1036) :
http://wiredworld.tripod.com/tronics/mixer.html
sprieguma ieslēgšanās brīdī tiek izmantota laika kavējuma shēma skaļruņu vēlākai pieslēgšanai.

----------


## Vads

Ideja jau laba, bet vienalga neiebraucu kā viņu tur uzbūvēt....   ::

----------


## habitbraker

iesaku šito http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... PC1237.pdf
Tā mikrene uztver līdzstrvu izejā, gan rada aizkaves izslēgšanas/ieslēgšanas momentos un attiecīgi vada relejus.
Shēma tur ir un ļoti labs apraksts. 

Nopirkt var šeit http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi

Pašam jaunais amps nobeidza skaļruņus nesen - pekšņi mistiski ne no šā ne no tā izejās parādījās barošanas spriegums   ::   . Meklēju vainu, it kā atradu pēc mērīšanas beigtu ieejas trani, izlodēju un pamērīju, bet tranis vesels. Atlodēju to pašu atpakaļ un kaut kā mistiski viss gāja atkal pa vecam. Vispār tā arī neiebraucu, kas to izraisīja - nekas ne izsists, nekas nekarsa - tā pats no sevis iedeva 36 V DC skaļrunim un pēc brīža viss pats no sevis salabojās  ::  

Nezinu kur dabuušu jaunas tumbas, bet vienu es zinu riktīgi - bez tās protection shēmas neko nevienošu klāt

----------


## Vads

Pamēriju, kas notiek izejā kad ieslēdz / izslēdz, ieslēdzot parādās kādi -1,5V bet pēc izslēgšanas un pēc kādām 4 sekundēm parādās kādi -4,5 V kas pāris sekunžu laikā laikā nokrītās līdz -2V, tad krītas lēnāk! Nezinu vai tas ir kāds rādītājs   :: 
Pieļauju ka kaut kas ir nepareizi ar zemējumu un mīnusa vadiem...

----------


## habitbraker

Nu tas tas viss DC izejā arī izraisa tos klišķus!Tapēc vajag skandas pievieenot  ar aizkavi, pec tam kad amps nostabilizejies, ka arī momentā atvienot, ja maiņstrāva izslēgta (uztver maiņstrāvas izmaiņu, jo lidzstrāva uzkrājas kondiķos un pastāv vēl kādu laiku pēc izslēgšanas).

----------


## Vads

Vēl novēroju ka viens kanāls nesamērīgi vairāk sit pa to tumbu neka otrs, otrs tikai ta nedaudz nodrebijna. Laikam būs vien jāarda ārā un jānoņem lieki mīnusa vadi, ko man galīgi netīkas darīt!

----------


## Vads

Ir pagājuši "simts" gadi un beidzot atkal pieķēros pie sava AMP'a, lai saltaisītu vismaz līdz galam.
Bet nosecināju ka Argusā pirktie vienjoslu 50k potenciometri ir baigie mēsli :/ jo tiem reizēm nav īsts kontakts un tas ļoti traucē, laikam būs jameklē kādi labāki varianti un jāaizvieto  ::

----------

